#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Como Trocar a descrição da ONU na OLT Huawei

## Hirotris

Bom dia Magos da telecom. 
Então poderiam me ajudar com uma dificuldade que estou tendo, preciso renomear varias ONU na OLT huawei, porem não encontrei em lugar algum o comando para isso, o mais próximo que cheguei foi do "mod dev...." alguém pode me ajudar nessa questã
o, desde já agradeço.

----------


## jondavy

ola, para isso deduzo que voce deve(ria) saber ou ter gravado/anotado em algum lugar o(s) dados da ont do cliente que quer alterar, por exemplo:
frame/slot/port ontid
0/1/4 2

para ver info da ont no frame 0 slot 1 portapon 4 e a ont2 digite:


```
interface gpon 0/1
```

 
logo para ver as informacoes da portapon4 ontid2 digite:


```
display ont info 4 2
```

 
para alterar a descricao da ont digite:


```
ont modify 4 2 desc "aqui_novo_nome_ou_descricao_da_onu"
```

----------

